# MS-acces JDBC driver



## neocrom (27. Jul 2009)

Hey Leute,

Da das glorreiche Microsoft Imperium es natürlich nicht nötig hat einen JDBC Treiber herzustellen und ich bis jetzt auch noch keinen Ersatz gefunden habe, wollte ich fragen ob mir einer von euch weiterhelfen kann?


Ich suche einen Treiber für MS -Access mit dem ich eine .mbd Datei öffnen kann.

Dieser sollte am besten: kostenlos und ein reiner JDBC Treiber (Also keine JDBC ODBC Bridge da er auch auf Rechnern ohne Access funktionieren sollte) sein.

Ich hoffe 1)die Form meines Beitrages ist Inordnung und 2)das mir jemand weiter helfen kann!

mfg neocrom!

PS/Edit:Welcher Typ ist eigentlich ein reiner JDBC Treiber? Gibt ja verschiedene Typen von 1-4, wenn ich mich nicht irre! Welcher von ihnen beschreibt einen reinen JDBC Treiber?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jul 2009)

Hier gibts ein Beispiel: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki)



neocrom hat gesagt.:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Database_ConnectivityPS/Edit:Welcher Typ ist eigentlich ein reiner JDBC Treiber? Gibt ja verschiedene Typen von 1-4, wenn ich mich nicht irre! Welcher von ihnen beschreibt einen reinen JDBC Treiber?


Java Database Connectivity - Wikipedia


----------



## neocrom (27. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank für den zweiten Link. Dieser war sehr informativ. Also ich brauche einen Treiber Typ 2oder4 für MS Access der am allerbesten Kostenlos sein sollte kennt jemand so einen Treiber?


PS/Edit nummer 2: Naja die erste Seite ist ganz Nett im Beispiel wird aber ein Treiber Typ 1. (Odbc-JDBC) das kann ich leider absolut nicht gebrauchen. Wie gesagt 2 oder 4

PS/Edit 3:
Also mein Problem ist jetzt dank des SUN Forums und euch gelöst =) Danke ... an alle anderen interessierten es gibt einen Kostenlosen MS-Access JDBC Type 4 Treiber für Free auf SourceForge: Jackcess - Java Library for MS Access

Hoffe ich konnte damit noch jemand weiter helfen danke fürs lesen an Alle!


----------



## dg1leo (18. Apr 2012)

@neocrome: ... konntest Du, danke für den Tip!


----------

